# Question on % of infected frogs



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello,

I had a question regarding % of infected frogs. I think this is more of a moral question. It has been said by some that 

...The percentage of CB Darts with one parasite is now around 60-70% , 25-30% for those with more than one type of parasite....Rich 

1. My question is if that is true, then no matter what frogs we have we are bound to have some sort of parasite. Is their a list of easy, medium, and difficult parasites to treat or diagnose so it's easy to look at.. if we get something from a vendor, a breeder, or a friend we can diagnose if we are sh!t out of luck or safe

2. Even if someone has some sort of parasite with their frogs and the percentage is that high then isn't it almost like who cares attitude since it's everywhere?...I wish this wasen't true


Link to old post

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/24598-darts-w-parasites.html

Thanks I appreciate it


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

The answer to your 1st question is no. You are going to need a veterinarian to tell you what parasites your frogs carry via a fecal test. It does not matter who you get them from you wiil not know until you have tested them. Also you can introduce parasites yourself through plants, soil etc. so it is not just the frogs.

The answer to your 2nd question is not as simple, I think by and large people care, but there are several schools of thought as to what extent treatment( or what type) of treatment is necessary .

You are referring to a pretty old thread, I would look through some more recent threads and keep asking questions. Looking through protocols for ASN stewards on Treewalkers.org is a good place to start. My personal opinion is you have to draw your own line in the sand and then be prepared to change it as you learn. Some people want everything to be perfectly sterile and others not so much.

Sally


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

You may be interested in the following post by Dr. Wright

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...tment/9555-regular-treatment-parasites-4.html


and tangentially http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/27733-springtails-toxic-2.html#post327726


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks both of you. I was just hoping to see some sort of list of those easy to treat parasites to difficult to treat maybe on a scale of 1-10

Maybe to help those out in general on which parasites to worry about

Examples Ringworm 1-10
Coccidia 1-10
Etc

Thanks


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Steve25 said:


> Thanks both of you. I was just hoping to see some sort of list of those easy to treat parasites to difficult to treat maybe on a scale of 1-10
> 
> Maybe to help those out in general on which parasites to worry about
> 
> ...


Disregard my last post. Thanks for the article. Have a good one everyone


----------

